# Zazu turned BEAUTIFUL!



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

If you read my last post you could tell I was a little worried about my little Zazu. He wasn't very colorful, kind of shy and wasn't eating. 

That's all changed! Now he zips back and forth in the tank, eats like a pig, changed colors slightly, much more responsive, and even just started flaring and making bubble nests (as of last night)! Now he's swimming in the tank flaring nonstop because he just learned how. Zazu is very happy!

Here's the change in just a few days...

Before:











NOW:


































































I'm so happy he's healthy! And he's the prettiest little boy with such large colorful fins. And to think that he's still going to grow and change colors! He also has a great personality. I love Zazu!

:-D:-D:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

His colors are beautiful!!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

oh hes beautiful!
i love the black and red


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice looking Betta!! 8)

Not surprised you`re chuffed to bits with him, he`s lovely and his colours really have improved.

Lise x


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

he's looking great! so glad he's doing better.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

He is so beautiful and healthy too.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

yay zazu! you look like fire!!!


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm so glad he perked up!


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow he is gorgeous! I've never had a betta that changed so much. That's great.


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I love him! hes adorable!!!! =D


----------

